# Previo de phono



## jaroman (May 30, 2007)

Hola 
Me gustaría fabricar un previo de phono para poder conectar el tocadiscos en la entrada auxiliar de una minicadena.
¿Podéis darme ideas?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Eduardo ringler (Jul 23, 2007)

Hola :Jaromar . Busca en Google "circuito preamplificador RIIA" y encontraras muchos circuitos de preamplificador para tu tocadiscos


----------



## zaiz (Jul 23, 2007)

jaroman dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> Me gustaría fabricar un previo de phono para poder conectar el tocadiscos en la entrada auxiliar de una minicadena.
> ¿Podéis darme ideas?
> Muchas gracias



Con un lm380 lo puedes hacer


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 23, 2007)

El phonocaptor del tocadiscos es bobina movil, iman movil o cristal ??


----------



## zaiz (Jul 23, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> El phonocaptor del tocadiscos es bobina movil, iman movil o cristal ??



Ese circuito funciona bien para cualquiera, y yo también lo he probado con diferentes tipos de aguja.

supongo que jaroman pide algo práctico y ese amplificador cumple.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 23, 2007)

Fijate en el circuito donde dice "crystal cartridge", ademas la salida de los 3 tipos de de phonocaptores son muy diferentes.

Bobina movil: 0.2 mV
Iman movil:    2.5 mV
Cristal:           80  mV 

Ademas que ese circuito no tiene la equalizacion RIAA, solo sirve para captores de cristal que tienen una respuesta tal que compensan por si solos la curva de la Asociación Americana de la Industria Discográfica.


----------



## zaiz (Jul 24, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Fijate en el circuito donde dice "crystal cartridge", ademas la salida de los 3 tipos de de phonocaptores son muy diferentes.
> 
> Bobina movil: 0.2 mV
> Iman movil:    2.5 mV
> ...



Repito que *jaroman quiere algo práctico*, por lo que comenta, es nuevo. *No le puedes dar algo especializado a una persona que apenas empieza. *Estoy de acuerdo con tus comentarios, pero recordemos que esto es un foro donde vienen personas que apenas comienzan y darles tantas especificaciones puede resultar en desalentar la _*motivación para aprender y practicar.*_
Si arma ese circuito le va a funcionar, pues yo lo tomé de la página que recomendé, *lo armé *y aseguro que funciona. Además es baratísimo.  Ese circuito integrado tiene altísima ganancia, así es que no hay problema por eso.

Yo di la opinión sobre un circuito que a mí me funcionó y si no es del agrado de quien lo pide, pues tal vez a otro le servirá.

Saludos.

-------------------

Nota, aquí las características del lm380:

LM380
2.5W Audio Power Amplifier
General Description
The LM380 is a power audio amplificadorfier for consumer applications.
In order to hold system cost to a minimum, *gain is
internally fixed at 34 dB*. A unique input stage allows ground
referenced input signals. The output automatically selfcenters
to one-half the supply voltage.
The output is short circuit proof with internal thermal limiting.
The package outline is standard dual-in-line. The LM380N
uses a copper lead frame. The center three pins on either
side comprise a heat sink. This makes the device easy to
use in standard PC layouts.
*Uses include simple phonograph *amplificadorfiers, *intercoms (era obvio, no creo que sea necesaria la aclaración, pero además lo dice: también amplifica señales provenientes de elementos dinámicos, i.e. bobinas móviles, etc)*, line
drivers, teaching machine outputs, alarms, ultrasonic drivers,
TV sound systems, AM-FM radio, small servo drivers,
power converters, etc.
A selected part for more power on higher supply voltages is
available as the LM384. For more informaciónrmation see AN-69.
Features
n Wide supply voltage range: 10V-22V
n Low quiescent power drain: 0.13W (VS= 18V)
n *Voltage gain fixed at 50*
n High peak current capability: 1.3A
n Input referenced to GND
n High input impedance: 150kΩ
n *Low distortion*
n Quiescent output voltage is at one-half of the supply
voltage
n Standard dual-in-line package


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 24, 2007)

Muy interesante lo del LM380 2.5W Audio Power Amplifier, ahora dime para que quieres un amplificador de potencia a la entrada auxiliar de una minicadena.


Sito textual:
Hola 
Me gustaría fabricar un previo de phono para poder conectar el tocadiscos en la entrada auxiliar de una minicadena. 
¿Podéis darme ideas? 
Muchas gracias


Ademas, si no sabemos que capsula fonocaptora tiene "jaroman" es inutil seguir presentando circuitos, por eso mi pregunta.


----------



## xoneca (Dic 8, 2007)

En el circuito ese de antes, ¿hace falta conectar la entrada invertida del LM380 (la que, parece ser, sirve para controlar el tono)?
Si es así, ¿Vale con echarla a masa, o hay que hacer otra cosa?


----------



## Vlad (Ene 5, 2008)

Hola

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news19-2/nota01.htm

en esta pagina explican muy sensillo como funcionan y que es la norma RIAA
ademas vine paso a paso como construir uno que se alimenta con pila de 9V.


----------

